# 25 Most Beautiful Mountains of the World



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2015)

*The highest point of Siberia – Belukha, Russia*




* The trail trolls, Norway*



* On the border of Switzerland*



* Walking tour through New Zealand*



* Mighty Elbrus, Kabardino-Balkaria, Russia*



* Surreal mountains of Colorado, USA*



* Windmills in the mountains of Spain*



* Travel through the mountains, Argentina*



* Kilimanjaro, Tanzania*



* One of the highest mountain Nanga Parbat, Pakistan*



* Rise to the top*



* Sunset in the mountains, Egypt*




* Dolomites, Italy*



* Seoraksan National Park, South Korea*



* Buffer zone “Jurassic Coast”, England*



* Mountain lion, Sri Lanka*



* Hot air balloon ride over Yangshuo, China*



* Hanging on the edge of a cliff in the Alps, Switzerland*



* Meditation Retreats. Shlegeysspayher, Austria*



* Descent on Mount Rainier, USA*



* Majestic Altai Mountains, Russia*



* Railway in the Swiss Alps*



* Lena Pillars, Yakutia, Russia*



* Chocolate Hills, China*



* Cherry blossoms and Mt Fuji in Japan*



Enjoy!


----------



## Jason King (13 Feb 2015)

Beautiful 

I agree lion mountain is as beautiful as the picture except it took me all day to reach Sigiriya at the top, but worth every minute


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Feb 2015)

Being honest after seeing a couple of these pictures (Lena Pillars in particular) I feel guilty for hating some aquascapes I have seen over the past few years


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Feb 2015)

Just breath taking, to bad no Dutch mountains in your collection


----------



## Another Phil (14 Feb 2015)

It's a funny old world,  saw an article about Sigiriya yesterday; http://tywkiwdbi.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/sigiriya.html , and recently saw that the red train in the Swiss Alps won a photo comp.
cheers phil


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Feb 2015)

Hey, the pictures are  breath-taking!  I used to live in this village below for the first half of my life.  I miss it so much.


----------

